# GT Fury...



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Anyone seen this yet??? Pretty sweet looking... XD

https://bikemag.com/news/freshproduce/6-24-08_previewed_gt_fury_downhill_race_bike/index.html


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

I think that it's freaking beautiful!!! but I don't know if I would want a Carbon DH sled...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Holy space age! 

Reading the article, it's funny how nobody's allowed to ride it; even Bryn Atkinson! :lol:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow, that's purdy.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

One of the ugliest bikes I've seen; maybe it's just me.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

it is pretty... they finally got the bike to stop looking like a jet fighter with more sexy curves... XD


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm sorry, but that bike is BEAUTIFUL!

GT should apologize to other companies for making a bike 10x more beautiful than other companies could pull off.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I dig it.... a lot.

In the article it says it was built with strength and durability in mind and not about lightweight... they even tested it will a ball peen hammer and supposedly it stayed strong.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Love the look of it...maybe its just me but it looks like you could break that crankset off pretty easily, maybe not though (doesnt look like its attatched to the frame by much)


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

that thing is a BEAST! awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Flat tyres (Nov 6, 2006)

and I quote :

"Many carbon fiber frames have been designed in the past to be lightweight, and when they are designed to be light, they can fail easily if improperly used, leading to the misconception that carbon fiber is a weak material."

If improperly used? Like what as a diving board? No thanks.


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

Air shock + Carbon Fiber =/= Downhill
looks like a very sexy bike, but Carbon fiber and an air shock on a "downhill" sled?? then again, if carbon fiber can sustain 150mph into a concrete barrier (F1) then I suppose it should be able to handle DH. but an Air shock


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

that looks very sick.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

"why buy the carbon if the weight is about the same as the aluminum?? its not like we are braking the aluminum"



comment by some guy on the page


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

63 degree HT angle... 
Why dont they just put a springer front end and call it finished. 
maybe some tin foil in the spokes. 

Scraper bike!

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow, since when did Specialized start shaping and painting bikes for GT?


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

Rad, makes the dh-i look like a dated POS


----------



## JOURNEYC6 (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't know what the problem wityh you guys and CF. CF and AL same part, same strenght CF will be lighter. There is a reasson that F1 race car are built from CF and not AL. The big Airbus plane is 80% CF and not AL. Fighter planes and helicopters guees what???...... CF.
Sports cars: Enzo, Zonda Pagani, Lamborghini... even our own Corvette Z06 and now more on the new ZR1 have more CF than AL.:madman:


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

I loved the DHI and I love this as well. Looks amazing in my opinion, and if I had 4k to spend I would buy one when it's released. 

Some of you people really need to learn how to read as well.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

More pics...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

just like tubeless was 5 years ago carbon is now. In 5 years I predict carbon will be an accepted frame material, and in 10 i predict the norm.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

mrpercussive said:


>


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

JOURNEYC6 said:


> I don't know what the problem wityh you guys and CF. CF and AL same part, same strenght CF will be lighter. There is a reasson that F1 race car are built from CF and not AL. The big Airbus plane is 80% CF and not AL. Fighter planes and helicopters guees what???...... CF.
> Sports cars: Enzo, Zonda Pagani, Lamborghini... even our own Corvette Z06 and now more on the new ZR1 have more CF than AL.:madman:


Because Enzo's and Lambo's weren't designed to bounce off rocks and crash in the dirt. A better analogy would be a MTB compared to a Landcrusier or Jeep Wrangler. And last I checked, those w_eren't_ made out of Carbon Fiber.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

MTB_prodigy said:


>


That's the I-drive "Dogbone".


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

isnt' it meant to maintain somewhat constant BB to rear axle distance (to prevent "chain growth") ?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

William42 said:


> just like tubeless was 5 years ago carbon is now. In 5 years I predict carbon will be an accepted frame material, and in 10 i predict the norm.


There have been carbon fiber mtb frames for well over ten years now. Long before I'd ever heard of tubeless systems. (K2, Klein, Trek, Kestrel, etc.....even GT!)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

The integrated cable routing makes everything look nice and tidy


----------



## JOURNEYC6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Why Jeeps and Land C. are not made from CF??.......because... don't cost $200K:madman: $$$$$$$
CF is used on structural parts like chasis, and suspension parts; these parts need to over exced normal forces......
Of course if you crash in your CF bike it will brake, at the the same time AL in same crash conditions will bend or brake too.
I'm not an engenier, but I worked for a company that made CF parts, I also made my own CF parts.


----------



## JOURNEYC6 (Jun 7, 2008)

By the way I love that GT. I love the rear suspension, simple, not 20 links and 40 bushings like others.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shepherd Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh my goodness she's such an elegant looking bicycle!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Khemical said:


> Because Enzo's and Lambo's weren't designed to bounce off rocks and crash in the dirt. A better analogy would be a MTB compared to a Landcrusier or Jeep Wrangler. And last I checked, those w_eren't_ made out of Carbon Fiber.


LMFAO... :lol:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

JOURNEYC6 said:


> Why Jeeps and Land C. are not made from CF??.......because... don't cost $200K:madman: $$$$$$$
> CF is used on structural parts like chasis, and suspension parts; these parts need to over exced normal forces......
> Of course if you crash in your CF bike it will brake, at the the same time AL in same crash conditions will bend or brake too.
> I'm not an engenier, but I worked for a company that made CF parts, I also made my own CF parts.


I don't doubt the strength benefits and technology... CF has just got a bad rap in the cycling industry due to many failures... If it's engineered well and the consumer can maintain and respect it, there shouldn't be problems. :skep:

I remember in 97 I decided to put my hard earned money on a Specialized C3 FSR. It was a CF 4 inch bike and my shop got it in and I proceeded to have them upgrade most of the parts to XTR. The day I had my final payment in hand, I walked in and my bike was getting put in a box... "What gives?" I asked and the shop told me Specialized recalled the frame that day due to "headtube bonding issues." Well all at once, I told myself I wouldn't buy a Specialized again, or another CF mountain bike... So far so good. 

edit: found a pic on e-bay... selling at $800 currently:


----------



## farmerjohn (May 7, 2007)

Ahhhh yes, we mock what we dont know and why should we ever praise those who take a risk and attempt to bring some progression to the table. 
But of course, we are mountain bikers, we dont take risks or strive to progress in the sport

Just wait and see... other brands will follow with their own carbon DH bikes. 

I think it is an amazing bike and good for GT to try something new and different. GT has used carbon on their DHi for the past few years with absolutely ZERO problems with the carbon seat mast.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

Other brands will follow? Cue Lahar and BCD. Sure, they're nowhere near the size of GT, but they've been doing CF for a while.

Personally I think that bike is hot.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

i bet theres a disclaimer, "race dh only"
but it is very shiny


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Khemical said:


> Because Enzo's and Lambo's weren't designed to bounce off rocks and crash in the dirt. A better analogy would be a MTB compared to a Landcrusier or Jeep Wrangler. And last I checked, those w_eren't_ made out of Carbon Fiber.


No, they weren't. But they are designed to contain 500, 600, 800 lb. ft. of torque. If they can contain that much twist and juice on a track, I think it'll be fine.

Not to mention that if F1 cars (200+ mph), airplanes (300+ mph), and boats (120+ mph) are built out of this stuff skipping off of pavement, colliding with birds, and skipping over water, I'm sure a c/f bike could handle 50mph speeds over rocks.

I agree with whoever said it. c/f is 0f t3h sk3tch right now, but in 5 years, it'll be the norm and people will stop trash talking about it.

Just like 5 years ago if you'd mentioned a 7" single-crown fork, people would laugh. Heck, I even laughed. Now I have one. :thumbsup:


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

thats just sex with pedals......


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

sexxy as sh!t! 
would i ride it? hellls no! 

like grant said, u might as well start tinfoiling the spokes now cuz its gonna be a [email protected] B!k* in about a month


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> The integrated cable routing makes everything look nice and tidy


I was about to mention that. That bike has really clean lines.


----------



## infagon (Jan 25, 2008)

its nice i just know from experience that carbon scratches and can get messy looking if not takeb suuuuuppppper good care of


----------



## infagon (Jan 25, 2008)

lets give it to brian lopes to take heli biking and see wut happens
haha


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I'd like to see closer/more pics of the linkage/bb area. It looks like it's I-drive or something goofy.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

infagon said:


> lets give it to brian lopes to take heli biking and see wut happens
> haha


Lopes rides a CF Ibis right now...


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

mmmm...... looks like a jet fighter! I dig it!


----------



## joemamad (Oct 3, 2004)

Gt showing Lopes they can do FR/DH carbon fiber too!  p.s. the carbon fiber swing arm on my 2000 4-Banger is holding up just fine. I would say the advantage of CF over Al at equal weights would be CF ability to be formed into shapes and profiles selectively reinforcing the highest stressed areas of a frame and pviding the flexibility in design to place pivots and make angles. Also molecularly, cabon bonds are stronger than aluminum. This property is what makes CF intrinsically stronger than Al. I realize that CF is a matrix of carbon weave and epoxy, aluminum needs to be tubularized to provide stregnth as CF needs to be set with epoxy to shape. Imagine a wire spoke make of aluminum and one made of CF. I think we would agree that we would be able to break that spoke by twisting and bending it to it's breaking point. Won't happen nearly as quickly or easily (if at all) under human power. I've ridden a piece of carbon fiber for a long time, the aluminum may be known to crack on this frame, but not the carbon.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

kinda wack.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

misctwo said:


> kinda wack.



:thumbsup:
​


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> :thumbsup:
> ​


back to your own antics again? i like your style dave. don't get me started.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

misctwo said:


> back to your own antics again? i like your style dave. don't get me started.


Just sayin hello to a friend.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> :thumbsup:
> ​


This thread just got a whole lot better... I'm quoting that pic so we can see it over and over and over. Thanks dogonfr!!! :cornut:


----------



## bikegeekjames (Apr 19, 2007)

Obvious, this is only meant for the racer extrordinaire. All of us average joes know better and can't afford such. We can still appreciate the innovation though.


----------

